# Heavy Metal Wildstyle - Name?



## IshiiKurisu (Jun 28, 2011)

Flash Thread:

Hey guys, is there a name for that Wildstyle in metal bands, like this one:

http://api.ning.com/files/epUuGIldn...thLovecraftAndWitchHeartsDel2003Delantera.jpg

???

Now I could remember only of Cradle of Filth... I'll try to remember something else...


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Jun 28, 2011)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_KwVzInENEZU/TTJJcU4yRoI/AAAAAAAAAAk/2bFAe0s3Qgo/s1600/DeathMetal4.jpg

More images...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you mean font?


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jun 29, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Do you mean font?



+1. If you want to find fonts, google them or check out websites that have them..

dafont.com
1001 Free Fonts - Download Free Fonts for Windows and Macintosh

To install them, put the font file(s) in C:\Windows\Fonts

If you're asking what the font of an individual one is, you're probably out of luck.

Other than that, I really don't know what to tell you.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

Fonts would be good, but I wanna know what's the name of this way of writing ^^. 

P.S.: That's site is really good, thanks for the tip!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 1, 2011)

It's not a certain style of "writing" as all logos and their artists are different. Just google for death metal logo or black metal logo and you'll find a load of them.
Often bands state their logo artist in their booklets or on Metal-Archives so it wouldn't be too hard to find some of the artists. Some of the most notable ones are Christophe Szpajdel, Mark Riddick, Chris Moyen...


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Jul 2, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> It's not a certain style of "writing" as all logos and their artists are different. Just google for death metal logo or black metal logo and you'll find a load of them.
> Often bands state their logo artist in their booklets or on Metal-Archives so it wouldn't be too hard to find some of the artists. Some of the most notable ones are Christophe Szpajdel, Mark Riddick, Chris Moyen...



So, there's no name for that? =[
Actually, I think they call it "heavy metal writing", but anyways, thanks for the help! Looking for these guys' work now!


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Calligraphy? It's not called "heavy metal writing". You're putting too much thought into something that's simple, lol.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 4, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> So, there's no name for that? =[
> Actually, I think they call it "heavy metal writing", but anyways, thanks for the help! Looking for these guys' work now!


Not really. Take a look at the logo pic you posted - all of them look pretty different, it's not a specific style except for that most of them look pointy and evil


----------



## Jontain (Jul 4, 2011)

As mentioned calligraphy is about as close to a name for it although this is focues more on classic styles of writing, otherwise it is just the word drawn in a stylized way. 

I.e. designed using pen and paper rather than picking a font out on a pc.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 24, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> Flash Thread:
> 
> Hey guys, is there a name for that Wildstyle in metal bands, like this one:
> 
> ...



you're right. that's interesting. i don't think there is a name for that. people have always just called it "brutal". 

we should try to coin a term for it. how about "necrography" or something. ha.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 25, 2011)

Coining terms for things related to music if fun.

DJENTDJENTDJENTDJENT.

But yes, its just calligraphy. You pay some guy to make you a logo, or you make it. You don't download "heavy metal font" and type in your name and its done.


----------

